# Newcastle Upon Tyne



## Stobbart (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi all, looking for recommended Coffee shop's/Fresh Coffee supply's etc in the Newcastle area.


----------



## Vulpes (Nov 30, 2017)

Pumphreys Coffee Centre and Brewing Emporium in Grainger Market is where you can buy some freshly-roasted beans. If you don't have a grinder, they can do the grinding for you (just tell them what you plan to use it for so that the grind size is appropriate). They usually get their deliveries in the afternoon on Tuesdays and Thursdays; the beans should be around 1-3 days post-roast on those days.


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

Worth checking out Pink Lane Coffee on..er.....Pink Lane down by the Central Station.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

StuartS said:


> Worth checking out Pink Lane Coffee on..er.....Pink Lane down by the Central Station.


Was in there today, as it happens.

Seemed to be the best option in central - the others were out in Jesmond?


----------



## Teejay (Dec 4, 2017)

Flat caps is at the back of Worswick Street quite expensive coffee but good. There is also another past the football club but cannot remember what it's called coffee was ok but cakes are fab. Les Petit Choux

Central Bean up at the Gallogate not been there but seems similar to the one in Morpeth. Same branding very close to Starbucks logo, ok coffee at Morpeth if the same company. Try them and let us know what you think.


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Was in there today, as it happens.
> 
> Seemed to be the best option in central - the others were out in Jesmond?


I think Ouseburn Coffee Company (OCC) have a cafe in Jesmond - not been there but they know what they are doing with coffee.

There is another independant called BLK in Heaton near where I live - also very good.


----------



## Stobbart (Apr 27, 2018)

Thanks for all the replies Gent's - excellent.

I look forward to checking them out.


----------



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

Ouseburn Coffee Co also have a little outlet in Fenwicks where you can buy a fresh brew and some beans. There's also Laneway Coffee on High Bridge Street which has been good the couple of times I've been there. I can't look past Pink Lane or Flatcaps though. They stand out above the others in my opinion. Also noteworthy is Hatch Coffee on Ellison Place near Northumbria Uni. It's one chap in a former parking attendants cabin serving Pink Lane Coffee (Pink Lane's own roastery). Very good for a takeaway!


----------



## Stobbart (Apr 27, 2018)

Very useful info nufc1, thank's. Liking the Hatch takeaway - I would never have known. Cheers.


----------

